# KPH to MPH conversion, how much?



## Garfy (Aug 9, 2007)

How much does it cost to convert an R32 GTR speedo to read MPH? when doing it the right way?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Why would you want to do that?

110km/h is about 70mph.

There is somewhere on the forum which had details of a guy who could have your speedo dial numbering changed from km to mph.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 9, 2007)

I just like to know what speed I'm doing, without having to try and work it out


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

1.6 kilometers to the mile or thereabouts.

use these points of reference on the speedo as a ball park. 

MPH KPH ACTUAL

30mph = 50kph (it's actually 48)
40mph = 65kph (it's actually 64)
50mph = 80kph (pretty much bang on)
60mph = 100kph (it's actually 96)
70mph = 110kph (it's actually 112)
100mph = 160kph (nye on right)

been driving with kph speedos for a couple of years now and after a month or so it becomes intuitive.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

There is an electronic box you can buy which deals with this.
had one fitted on my S15 for about 1 day as the ESVA test required it. We have km/h reading here in Sweden so it was removed directly after the test 

Don't know where to buy it though. I gave mine away to a guy in the UK.
Try asking an import company where they get them from or if you could buy one.
I think they are about £100 or so.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Or if you don't remember everything by heart, you just do the calculation in your head using 1.5 instead of 1.6 & adding a few extra kph
This is a great "brain training" too :chuckle:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

£40 buys you the little electronic box.

10 minutes to get the clock cluster out. One minute to cut/crimp attach wires. 30seconds to stick a little piece of black insulation tape over the "k" so it reads m/h and 5 minutes to put it all back together.

Now your speedo reads in mph and you have delimited. Only issue is that the signal for HICAS is now likely to be a bit confused as trigger points are at mph instead of kmh, but the things a pain anyway........


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

I got GTaRt to do mine, I think it cost about £200?! I seem to remember Gary saying something about a bit from an MR2.

Having said that everyone I speak to about this says that they can do it cheaper (as always), also it messes with the HICAS apparently but I've not had anything noticable.

You could cut post-it 'markers' for 30mph etc until you get use to it.


----------



## Garfy (Aug 9, 2007)

I know thor does one for the Supra, that has two outputs, one in mph for the speedo and one in kmh for everything else, I guess that can be used on the Skyline to


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I bought and installed the Defi Heads up display for my GTR. It will display both KMH and MPH. I only got to use it for two days though. I had to take the car to the yokohama docks to be shipped to the UK. It seemed to work just fine though while I did get to use it.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

lol seriously, it's not hard at all to remember a couple of points on the speedo, no harder than matching the number on a sign to that on your speedo after a few weeks of getting used to it.


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

A standard kph to mph converter will mess up the 4 wheel steer. The speedo head supplies a speed signal to the rest of the car. 

You can always get a new face for the speedo and then it will read in mph but your odometer will go up in kms. Can't see the big deal, 30mph is 50kph, 50mph is 80kph and 70mph is 110kph or thereabouts.


----------

